# Wisteria, Hygrophila Difformis



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

What is the best way to trim my background plants (Wisteria, Hygrophila Difformis) Do I cut them at the top and try to replant the trimings or do I uproot them cut them near some roots and replant that way????


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well since no one said anything i think you just cut at the top not 100% tho


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

rickstsi said:


> What is the best way to trim my background plants (Wisteria, Hygrophila Difformis) Do I cut them at the top and try to replant the trimings or do I uproot them cut them near some roots and replant that way????
> 
> View attachment 166841


DO they have shoots? If not I would think if you cut the tops they would start to grow out not up.
Thats just what I know from land plants though.
If they have shoots replant them. OR take large cuttings from the bigger branches and plant them. Experimenting helps. It looks like you could afford to experiment. It looks like a cool set up.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

You can cut the Wisteria in different section of where it shows baby roots. I've done it all the time, and just replant it, it will start to grow itself back up. I actually cut Wisteria into 6 sections from 1 stem, and had it grow out like crazy from the baby roots within that stem of Wisteria.

Give it a shot, cut a piece of the stem off where the baby roots are forming and go from there.

Wisteria Hygrophila difformis

Wisteria Hygrophila difformis grows better with medium, or higher lighting, but can be grown in somewhat low lighting also. The stems and leaves are delicate so extra care must be taken when planting, or the bruised stems will wither and the plants will float. *Small parts of the plant will form roots and make new plants, even small pieces of leaves will often grow to new plants.*


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I will try cuting near the new roots.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Personally, I would uproot them and replant the tops for best results


----------

